# It's My Real Birthday (Feb. 29th)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

So I'm celebrating with the Eroica.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> So I'm celebrating with the Eroica.


Same day as :

Gioachino Antonio Rossini

(29 February 1792 - 13 November 1868) was an Italian composer who gained fame for his 39 operas, although he also wrote many songs, some chamber music and piano pieces, and some sacred music. He set new standards for both comic and serious era before retiring from large-scale composition while still in his thirties, at the height of his popularity.

Happy Birthday .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Same day as :
> 
> Gioachino Antonio Rossini
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks for sharing. I'll have to give him a listen today.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm going to lunch at this local restaurant. I let my friend pick since he has great taste! https://wildflowermason.com. Tomorrow I'm going out for ribs with family.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Try something new but great today! Suggestions (see if you already know these):

*Vivaldi - Double Concertos:*





*Berlioz - Te Deum, Op. 22*:





*Chausson - Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet Op. 21:*





*Khachaturian - Violin Concerto:*





*Arvo Pärt - Tabula Rasa:*





By the way, happy birthday!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Allerius said:


> Try something new but great today! Suggestions (see if you already know these):
> 
> *Vivaldi - Double Concertos:*
> 
> ...


Right now I'm focused on getting to know Beethoven, Chopin and Debussy a bit more personally. I'll venture out a bit more later.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Vasks said:


>


That was brilliant.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

From me Happy Birthsday Variations that Seiji Ozawa received from his friend John Williams.
Conducted by Mstislav Rostropovich





May Ozawa's happiness be contagious, Captainnumber36.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> So I'm celebrating with the Eroica.


You mean:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

There's always "The Pirates of Penzance," whose plot turns on the February 29 birthday of one of the characters.


----------

